# Your fav. romantic/love story books?



## skott (Apr 17, 2006)

whats the books that you get butterflys and that make you feel in love all over again.


----------



## skott (Apr 17, 2006)

sorry for the double post


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Apr 18, 2006)

_The Notbook_ By Nicholas Sparks

_A Walk to Remember_ By Nicholas Sparks

_Pride and Prejudice_ by Jane Austen


----------



## Kylie (Apr 18, 2006)

where rainbows end - cecelia ahern
can you keep a secret - sophie kinsella 
husbands - adele parks


----------



## SaffronSong (Apr 22, 2006)

Kira the wanderer said:
			
		

> _Pride and Prejudice_ by Jane Austen



Ditto.  I absolutely love P&P and all of the characters in it.  I think it's probably because I can connect with Elizabeth on more than a few points.


----------



## Curse (Apr 22, 2006)

A kiss of shadows-Laurell K Hamilton
Caress of Twilight-Laurell K Hamilton
Seduced my Moonlight-Laurell K Hamilton
and Stroke of Midnight-Laurell K Hamilton


----------



## Froggy (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Pride and Prejudice_ by Jane Austen


I've heard Darcy be called the most romantic character in fiction.  I heartily agree.  Though Mr. Bennet is a delightful second favorite.


----------



## Cady (Apr 26, 2006)

Gone with the Wind.

Ah....Rhett.

The Princess Bride


----------



## sebastian (Apr 27, 2006)

Ada or Adore by Vladimir Nabrokov - if you thought Lolita was a forbidden love then check this one out! fantastically written utopian idylic setting aswell that makes me wish i lived somewhere sunny!


----------



## Reluctant Hero (Apr 29, 2006)

Has anyone read The Christmas Train by David Badacci.

It's a bit mushy, but I enjoyed it!


----------



## Avareis (May 3, 2006)

You know what's a good one?  It anther randition of "Inferno" called "What dreams may come".  I guess they made the movie and the book.  I liked it.  There's something about the dark side of love and the loneliness within a marriage during and after death.


----------

